# redear sunfish



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

caught this today when fishing in a pond. I think its a redear sunfish after I got home and searched it on odnr. it was the biggest I got all day. most were just tiny. used a griffins gnat to catch it and most of the others.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Not getting the picture.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I forgot to attach it haha there it is.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, that is a Redear.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

don't recall me catching these kinds before usually get the yellow stomached and irriredecent ones


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Do you know if the bluegills are "on-the-beds" yet? If I remember, it's a little early. Man, they're great eatin', if you're into it.


----------

